# Advice please - My first queen at stud



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi All,

I haven't had a great nights sleep as my maiden bsh girl went to stud yesterday for the first time on her 2nd call. Been worried about her but have spoken to the stud owner today and she is fine but is obviously very nervous of being in new surroundings as she lives in with me and is outside with a 'strange' but lovely boy in his stud pen. She has now stopped calling at the moment....the stud owner says that sometimes happens and once she is settled she may start to call again.

Does anyone have any experiences of maiden queens at stud and if this has happened to them and did their queen come back into call or did you have to try again on her next call?

Many thanks ,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have not experienced this but have read lots about it and its fairly common for the queen to go out of call and them come back into call after 24 hours or so and when she feels a little more settled.

Hope it all goes okay.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

very normal - leave her there for afew more days and if she doesn't come back into call try again next time.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, my first girl - a very loud Siamese! and calling *very* strongly, went off call when she arrived, on her first visit. The stud owner kindly kept her for a few days, but she didn't come back into call and had to come home. She went to a different stud second time around, and had no problems. I think it can be very overwhelming for some of them the first time, but you will find stud owners are quite understanding of that, and they usually settle the second time if the first doesn't work out.


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello, thanks everyone for replies!

I knew there was a possibility of this happening as it is all new to her...but as long as she is ok I will try to relax and let nature take it course.....! Luckily the stud owner is experienced and understanding of the situation, so I know she is in good hands.

x


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Update...

She settled after 24 hrs and is very much in love with her new beau! I spoke to the stud owner yesterday...when she went back to check them, Bibi's neck was wet and bunched up, so she thinks they have probably done the 'deed'


Obviously she didn't witness it so will be watching for a confirmed mating (I collect her sat/sun) but she said she is back in call and very loving towards the stud, so all the signs are good at the moment. Apparantly some queens are a bit 'shy' and don't like others to watch too closely :blush2: 

The next stage will be watching for pink nips I guess....!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww all this worry and stress eh? thanks for replying to my other thread .. perhaps we can be "maiden breeding buddies" .. someone else to share the stress with ..lol. I'm glad your girl has settled 
down ..it does sound like the "deed" as well and truly been done .. the breeder i got my girls from is also acting as my mentor , so i have her number on speed dial..  

keep us posted on pinking up 
julie x


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

purrlover said:


> aww all this worry and stress eh? thanks for replying to my other thread .. perhaps we can be "maiden breeding buddies" .. someone else to share the stress with ..lol. I'm glad your girl has settled
> down ..it does sound like the "deed" as well and truly been done .. the breeder i got my girls from is also acting as my mentor , so i have her number on speed dial..
> 
> keep us posted on pinking up
> julie x


Hi Julie,

Thanks, yes it would be great to share the experience with someone in the same position! 

Luckily, I can also call my girl's breeder too and the stud owner has also been so helpful and another lady I have got to know has given me great advice. They have all been lovely but as they have been doing it for such a long time, they probably think I am a nervous wreck with all my worrying .... lol

Strangely, I now feel very relaxed about everything since I know she has been fine at stud. I have done as much research as possible, spoken to breeders etc, so now I have to just wait and let nature take its course.....!

I will keep you updated about the pink nips and once I know she is in kitten I will order a kitten pen (any excuse to shop ). I have been browsing and have seen a couple on Purrsonal touch website (expensive) but look good quality.

Georgie x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how exciting, keep us posted, what colour is she and the stud, its very exciting, xxx.....


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> aww how exciting, keep us posted, what colour is she and the stud, its very exciting, xxx.....


Hi, she is a lilac and the stud is a lilac & white bi-colour, so kittens will be lilac or lilac & White bi-colour too.

This wasn't the stud I originally planned to use as I couldn't take her to him when she started to call, he was my back-up, but I'm happy as he is a lovely Champion boy with a wonderful temperament, so kittens of good type hopefully with lovely natures !
x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

2flowers said:


> Hi, she is a lilac and the stud is a lilac & white bi-colour, so kittens will be lilac or lilac & White bi-colour too.
> 
> This wasn't the stud I originally planned to use as I couldn't take her to him when she started to call, he was my back-up, but I'm happy as he is a lovely Champion boy with a wonderful temperament, so kittens of good type hopefully with lovely natures !
> x


aww how exciting,,,,,,,,,,,,cant wait if she does have kittens,,,,,,,,,,,,,, fingers crossed,xxxxxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

How old is she 2flowers? My girl is 12 months in May and has yet to have her first call. I think. Unless she is a silent caller. 

Apparently if she is a "silent caller" I have to send her away for a bit longer.  I don't think she is though as apparently they still erm... want to do it when they are silent callers but she doesn't seem interested at all.

Perhaps she is a late bloomer!


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

mellowma said:


> How old is she 2flowers? My girl is 12 months in May and has yet to have her first call. I think. Unless she is a silent caller.
> 
> Apparently if she is a "silent caller" I have to send her away for a bit longer.  I don't think she is though as apparently they still erm... want to do it when they are silent callers but she doesn't seem interested at all.
> 
> Perhaps she is a late bloomer!


Hi, she is 11 months now, so will be over 1 year old when the kittens are born. She first called at 9 1/2 months. What breed is your cat? I found her first call hard to miss as she was very vocal and bum was in the air and she stopped eating for 5 days. She was pretty desperate this time too and I wouldn't have risked letting her have another strong call without mating her.

I have heard that some cats are silent callers and some cats do not call until they are over a year......just depends on the breed and the individual girl I think.

Hope she calls soon!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

2flowers said:


> Hi, she is 11 months now, so will be over 1 year old when the kittens are born. She first called at 9 1/2 months. What breed is your cat? I found her first call hard to miss as she was very vocal and bum was in the air and she stopped eating for 5 days. She was pretty desperate this time too and I wouldn't have risked letting her have another strong call without mating her.
> 
> I have heard that some cats are silent callers and some cats do not call until they are over a year......just depends on the breed and the individual girl I think.
> 
> Hope she calls soon!!!


Yes she is Ragdoll, she sometimes walks around with het tail in the air but that's pretty much it! Hopefully she is just a late developer, I think I would prefer that to "silent heats".


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

mellowma said:


> How old is she 2flowers? My girl is 12 months in May and has yet to have her first call. I think. Unless she is a silent caller.
> 
> Apparently if she is a "silent caller" I have to send her away for a bit longer.  I don't think she is though as apparently they still erm... want to do it when they are silent callers but she doesn't seem interested at all.
> 
> Perhaps she is a late bloomer!


Hi Mellowma,

I was really worried my girl was a silent caller as she got to 13 months with nothing, but then a few days after posting on here about it I went home from work and she was very definitely in call! Some just seem to be later than others apparently, and the weather can affect them so I've been told and slows everything down if its their first call. Good luck, i'm sure she'll call soon!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

flosskins said:


> Hi Mellowma,
> 
> I was really worried my girl was a silent caller as she got to 13 months with nothing, but then a few days after posting on here about it I went home from work and she was very definitely in call! Some just seem to be later than others apparently, and the weather can affect them so I've been told and slows everything down if its their first call. Good luck, i'm sure she'll call soon!


Hi,

Thanks, she started padding her backs legs when I tickled her back legs last night and today she is in full call, *loud* and clear! 

Aww thank goodness!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

How is she ? you know they can start pinking up from as little as 14 days!


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

mellowma said:


> How is she ? you know they can start pinking up from as little as 14 days!


It's been 8 days since she went on honeymoon....No noticeable changes as yet, just a bit more affectionate since she came back and she's wanting to sleep next to me more......? I am looking every couple of days so hopefully will notice if there are any significant changes:smile5:!


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Sleepiness is the first sign in all of my girls ... Along with a slight temperature increase on the abdomen. Looking promising so far!

Good luck with her! Hope to see lots of pictures of beautiful lilac / bicolours in April!


----------



## marierica (Feb 9, 2010)

2flowers said:


> It's been 8 days since she went on honeymoon....No noticeable changes as yet, just a bit more affectionate since she came back and she's wanting to sleep next to me more......? I am looking every couple of days so hopefully will notice if there are any significant changes:smile5:!


Hiya - another sign to look out for is sickness, the majority of my girls have always returned from stud and been sick about a 1-2wks after mating - its the earliest sign i see. All cats have their own signs and sickness may not effect her. But the pinkin up should happen the following week, unless you have a girl like mine, who never really pinked up and is due anyday her nipples are big, but not pink lol

good luck - i hope you succeed first time!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh yes, sleeping is good.

Poppy has now had her heat and finished it! It wasn't silent which was good.

Keep us updated! They will be lovely kitts.


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

marierica said:


> Hiya - another sign to look out for is sickness, the majority of my girls have always returned from stud and been sick about a 1-2wks after mating - its the earliest sign i see. All cats have their own signs and sickness may not effect her. But the pinkin up should happen the following week, unless you have a girl like mine, who never really pinked up and is due anyday her nipples are big, but not pink lol
> 
> good luck - i hope you succeed first time!


Hi, thanks! None of my 3 are sickly cats, so I think if that happens it would be a 'dead give away' so will def watch out for any signs of puke with earnest 



sootisox said:


> Sleepiness is the first sign in all of my girls ... Along with a slight temperature increase on the abdomen. Looking promising so far!
> 
> Good luck with her! Hope to see lots of pictures of beautiful lilac / bicolours in April!





mellowma said:


> Oh yes, sleeping is good.
> 
> Poppy has now had her heat and finished it! It wasn't silent which was good.
> 
> Keep us updated! They will be lovely kitts.


I will keep you all posted on how she goes  !! My husband is convinced she is...but he's not basing that on anything, other than he just 'knows'? Another thing that we have noticed is that she is not as close to our male neuter since she came back from stud, they used to be inseparable?


----------

